# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Leaving a dropped down ComboBox swallows focus in WPF

## cabmar

I have the following problem: on a WPF window I placed a combo box and a button. I drop down the combo box and while the combo box is still dropped down I click on the button. The button does not react on the mouse click but the dropped down combo box closes. After a second mouse click the button reacts. And here's the code sample:



```
<Window x:Class="WpfApplication1.MainWindow"
        xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
        xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml" Height="100" Width="300">
    <Grid>
        <ComboBox VerticalAlignment="Top" HorizontalAlignment="Left"
                  Width="100" IsSynchronizedWithCurrentItem="True" >
            <ComboBoxItem Content="item 1"/>
            <ComboBoxItem Content="item 2"/>
            <ComboBoxItem Content="item 3"/>
        </ComboBox>
        <Button Content="Test" VerticalAlignment="Bottom" HorizontalAlignment="Right"
                Width="100" Click="Button_Click" />
    </Grid>
</Window>
```

and the code behind:



```
private void Button_Click(object sender, RoutedEventArgs e)
{
    MessageBox.Show("Button clicked");
}
```

How can I prevent the combo box to swallow the focus on the button? Thanks.

regards mc

----------


## Arjay

Are you sure that this isn't the standard behavior?  In that, the first click (over the button) is going to move the focus to the button and it will take another click to actually click the button.

Try it in a WinForm or on an html page.  I'll bet you see the same behavior.

----------


## cabmar

I didn't say this is the default behavior. I want to override the described behavior.

----------

